# Travailler pdt son conge mat



## Stéphanie1208 (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , 

Je me posais une question , je suis en congé mat à partir du 20 septembre,  après calculs il est vrai que les indemnités de la secu ne vont pas voler bien haut ... 
J avais arrêté de travailler avec d anciens parents le 31 août et la j ai d autres parents qui auraient besoin de moi à partir du 26 , j aimerai beaucoup acceuillir leur fille mais est ce que j ai le droit ? Et qu est ce que je risque si je l accueille pendant mon congé mat ? 


Merci


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je pense pas que vous puissiez travailler pendant votre congé maternité 
Je ne vois pas l avantage de commencer un contrat le 26 septembre sachant que vous aller bientôt accoucher et que le contrat va devoir se stopper temporairement . Ce qui voudra dire que les PE devront vous trouver une remplaçante . L enfant va commencer à s habituer à vous pour partir vers une autre nounou et revenir vers vous après votre congé . Ça va faire beaucoup de changements pour cet enfant
Profité de se congé mat pour prendre soins de vous et préparer l arrivée de votre petit loulou  😉


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

Tu peux poser la question à la sécu mais il me semble que si tu as le droit de décaler ton départ en CM: travailler jusqu'à 2 semaines avant la naissance de ton bébé et prendre après la naissance ce qui n'a pas été pris avant. Tu ne peux pas cumuler IJ de CM et travail.

Voici ce qu'on trouve sur le net:


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Il est bon de se demander si ça a du sens pour l'accueilli de s'habituer à une AM qui risque à tout moment d'être en arrêt car même si tu vas très bien aujourd'hui personne, pas même ton médecin, ne peut garantir jusqu'à quand.
De plus il y a souvent des litiges autour de la rupture du contrat d'une femme enceinte: les PE souvent cherchent à rompre le contrat pour rester avec la remplaçante au nom du bienfait de l'enfant, ne pas lui imposer un nouveau changement or même pour une AM c'est interdit jusqu'à 10 semaines après son retour de CM. Franchement, je ne le ferais pas, je profiterais de ma grossesse, de mon bébé car en cas de pépin je ne voudrais pas me sentir coupable d'avoir trop tiré sur la corde.

Tu mets en avant aussi le côté financier (et c'est important) mais tu peux peut être regarder ce que donnent tes ARE et rester inscrite au chômage plutôt qu'en CM? Aurais tu droit à une aide de la CAF également? Contacte les.

Au fait: félicitations ;-)


----------



## kikine (18 Septembre 2022)

tu ne peux pas être en congés maternité avec un employeur et travailler pour un autre, soit tu es en CM pour tous tes employeurs soit pas du tout et tu bosses avec tous les employeurs


----------

